# Loose trackpad



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Recently I've noticed that my MBP trackpad is moving around in its housing. What should I do?

It makes noises when you use it and slides around.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Take it back to Apple. Something is loose, and needs to be fixed properly because the trackpad is made out of glass.


----------

